# Resources > Education Center >  >  Message Board Links

## Lucid83

The Message Board Links is Up.

Happy Browsing!!

----------


## Mystical_Journey

I thought this was really cool   ::D:

----------


## Barbizzle

What a great resource. Thanks alot,

----------


## irishcream

errr....i think i missed something important?   ::?:  
this is what happens when you work crazy hours, can someone fill me in, please?
By the way barbizzle, i love your sig!!
Many a true word and all that...i especially agree with the second line...because once someone has really done you over, you know _exactly_ where you are not going a second time...kinda makes it easier i think, if you've got something to go on... :wink2: 
you can lay down a few 'ground rules' and see how someone reacts to it.

----------

